# Forum Argomenti di discussione Fallimenti e procedure concorsuali  Chiusura di una snc indebitata

## fry82

Buongiorno, 
il mio ragazzo è socio di una SNC al 50% con un'altra persona e per vari motivi questa società deve essere chiusa, possibilmente entro la fine di quest'anno, se non prima.
La società, purtroppo, non sta passando un buon periodo ed è indietro nel pagamento di un paio di F24 a testa.
La commercialista a cui ci siamo rivolti non è stata molto chiara in merito e volevamo capire un po' meglio le possibilità che abbiamo.
Lei dice che la società non può chiudere definitivamente finchè tutti i debiti ed i crediti non sono stati messi in ordine ma dato che in questo momento non c'è molto lavoro e dato che in novembre arriveranno altri 2 F24 i debiti continueranno a salire senza la possibilità di coprirli con entrate sufficienti... così facendo rischiamo di portare avanti la società all'infinito aspettando il momento in cui i conti si dovrebbero parificare...
Ci sono altre possibilità per poter concludere questa avventura e pagare poi gli F24 in qualche altro modo dato che gli stessi sono indirizzati alle singole persone e non alla società?
Si potrebbe pensare anche ad un'istanza di fallimento? In questo caso gli ex soci potrebbero poi, come soggetti falliti, riaprire un'altra partita iva per creare due ditte individuali? Cosa comporta, in ambito personale, essere un soggetto fallito?
Inoltre, i 2 soci non potrebbero fare un versamento di un tot di liquidità a testa nel conto societario per poter pagare gli F24 restanti e poter così chiudere la questione nel più breve tempo possibile?
La loro commercialista dice che non è possibile versare soldi personali sul conto societario...
Come possiamo uscire da questa situazione nel più breve tempo possibile?
Grazie.

----------


## mazzanti

31 agosto 2011
In questo caso ci sono due tabù francamente da abbattere: il primo è che non si possa chiudere una snc con debiti. La recente giurisprudenza della Cassazione a sezioni unite evidentemente é stata ignorata. E' possibile, stia sicura.
L' altro tabù è quello dei soci che non potrebbero versare soldi propri sul conto della società; ma quando mai? 
Personalmente consiglio questo, tenendo per scartata la soluzione del fallimento, anche perchè non so se il passivo raggiunga o meno la soglia minima ammissibile, così come le dimensioni del bilancio sociale: mettere in liquidazione la società nominando i due soci come Liquidatori, procedere coi versamenti personali dei soci sul conto corrente della snc, pagare il pagabile ed accollare ai soci il resto dei debiti insoddisfatti, con apposita deliberazione riportata nel progetto di riparto finale. Una volta liquidato tutto l'attivo e firmato il bilancio finale di liquidazione con allegato progetto di riparto (come detto sopra) inviare istanza di cancellazione immediata alla cciaa, chiudere la partita iva e tutte le eventuali altre posizioni aperte. E poi festeggiare!
A disposizione. Auguri!
QUOTE=fry82;200473]Buongiorno, 
il mio ragazzo è socio di una SNC al 50% con un'altra persona e per vari motivi questa società deve essere chiusa, possibilmente entro la fine di quest'anno, se non prima.
La società, purtroppo, non sta passando un buon periodo ed è indietro nel pagamento di un paio di F24 a testa.
La commercialista a cui ci siamo rivolti non è stata molto chiara in merito e volevamo capire un po' meglio le possibilità che abbiamo.
Lei dice che la società non può chiudere definitivamente finchè tutti i debiti ed i crediti non sono stati messi in ordine ma dato che in questo momento non c'è molto lavoro e dato che in novembre arriveranno altri 2 F24 i debiti continueranno a salire senza la possibilità di coprirli con entrate sufficienti... così facendo rischiamo di portare avanti la società all'infinito aspettando il momento in cui i conti si dovrebbero parificare...
Ci sono altre possibilità per poter concludere questa avventura e pagare poi gli F24 in qualche altro modo dato che gli stessi sono indirizzati alle singole persone e non alla società?
Si potrebbe pensare anche ad un'istanza di fallimento? In questo caso gli ex soci potrebbero poi, come soggetti falliti, riaprire un'altra partita iva per creare due ditte individuali? Cosa comporta, in ambito personale, essere un soggetto fallito?
Inoltre, i 2 soci non potrebbero fare un versamento di un tot di liquidità a testa nel conto societario per poter pagare gli F24 restanti e poter così chiudere la questione nel più breve tempo possibile?
La loro commercialista dice che non è possibile versare soldi personali sul conto societario...
Come possiamo uscire da questa situazione nel più breve tempo possibile?
Grazie.[/QUOTE]

----------


## mazzanti

Riporto i limiti per essere soggetti al fallimento, cosa che comunque è meglio evitare per quanto possibile e nei limiti di legge, viste le gravi conseguenze personali che ne scaturirebbero: Con il decreto correttivo D.Lgs. 12 settembre 2007, n. 169, in vigore dal 1 gennaio 2008 per i fallimenti pendenti alla stessa data, nonché per le procedure concorsuali e di concordato preventivo aperte successivamente, è stata ridotta l'anzi detta area di non fallibilità, apportando forti modifiche alla previgente disciplina: 
1) in primis delimitando l'area dei soggetti esclusi dal fallimento, non più utilizzando la nozione di piccolo imprenditore commerciale, ma indicando direttamente una serie di requisiti dimensionali massimi (indicati di seguito) che l'imprenditore deve possedere congiuntamente per non essere assoggettato al fallimento (e al concordato preventivo) (4); 
2) ponendo a carico del debitore stesso l'onere di provare l'esistenza dei requisiti di non fallibilità, cioè di non aver superato (nel periodo di riferimento) alcuno dei seguenti parametri dimensionali fissati dalla norma e precisamente di: 
 aver avuto, nei tre esercizi antecedenti la data di deposito dell'istanza di fallimento o dall'inizio dell'attività se di durata inferiore, un attivo patrimoniale (cfr. art. 2424 cod. civ. per la nozione) di ammontare complessivo annuo non superiore ad euro 300.000; 
 aver realizzato, in qualunque modo risulti, nei tre esercizi antecedenti la data di deposito dell'istanza di fallimento o dall'inizio dell'attività se di durata inferiore, ricavi lordi per un ammontare complessivo annuo non superiore ad euro 200.000; 
 avere un ammontare di debiti anche non scaduti non superiore ad euro 500.000. 
Gli anzidetti limiti possono essere aggiornati ogni tre anni con decreto ministeriale.

----------


## fry82

Grazie mille per le delucidazioni. Quindi entrambe le notizie riportate dalla loro commercialista sono false... beh, meglio così!!  :Smile:

----------


## mazzanti

Non penso ad una falsità quanto piuttosto ad un fraintendimento tra voi (ipotesi migliore) o ad una mancanza di aggiornamento sul tema, da parte della Collega (ipotesi peggiore). Diciamo che quella societaria è una materia non coltivata da molti Commercialisti e questo mi spiace sempre tanto constatarlo. Forse perchè ci siamo fatti prendere un pò troppo la mano dalla materia fiscale.....mi farebbe molto piacere - se non ha niente in contrario - rimanere aggiornato su questo vostro caso. Per cui se ritiene potrebbe inviarmi le sue comunicazioni presso il sito "www.econ-test.it", mandando mail alla segreteria. Oppure qui su "Il Commercialista Telematico", mandando mail all'indirizzo riportato nell'area "contatti", in entrambi i casi alla mia attenzione. Lo faccio per il mio archivio. Sono un appassionato di società. Grazie. Cordiali saluti e in bocca al lupo.

----------


## fry82

Certo, appena saprò qualcosa di più specifico le scrivo volentieri. 
Oggi pomeriggio i due soci hanno l'appuntamento con la commercialista in questione con cui avevano parlato solo per telefono. 
Cmq c'è in ballo anche un subentro nel senso che il mio ragazzo vuole uscire mentre l'altro sarebbe anche propenso a restare tenendo in piedi la società e passando le "quote" del mio ragazzo ad un amico... in questo caso credo che il nuovo arrivato dovrà dare una piccola somma al mio ragazzo, anche se non so proprio bene come funziona, visto che comunque subentrerà con i mobili comprati inizialmente da lui e con un altro paio di cose tra cui la caparra messa all'inizio per l'affitoo... vedremo cosa hanno deciso di fare. 
In tutti i modi la terrò aggiornata volentieri visto che è stato così gentile!  :Smile:

----------

